# anyone got a hookup on king ranch material?



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

only way we can get it is to buy orginal seat covers from ford and cut them up to make our seats but im wanting to do alot of extra peices which is gonna run me about 2 stacks for just material. i tried matching it up but nothin comes close

any help will be appciated :biggrin:


----------



## FatBoYz85

:cheesy: that shits dope.would be nice in my car


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

its goin in my regal with some matchin orangeish brown suede to go with the paint in my avatar


----------



## ILUVMY82

:dunno: :dunno: wat does it look like


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 15 2008, 02:20 AM~12432568
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  wat does it look like
> *


Badass leather like a brownish color.
Google it


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 15 2008, 10:48 AM~12434293
> *Badass leather like a brownish color.
> Google it
> *


 :0 looks good


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

indeed


----------



## GALLO 59

this is the only kind of king roach material i can find, you can get it on ebay look up roach print or roach fabric


----------



## FatBoYz85

king roach? wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its king ranch


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

apparently Layitlow has invested in a funny guy


----------



## GALLO 59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

go to a ford dealership and have them order you the material, by the yard. theyll have it but its VERY pricey. they can order it cause the dealership doesnt change out seats when they rip, they reupholster it under a private company


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

thats who i went to they told me they could only order me complete covers an for what im doin im gonna need almost to sets to do all my stuff cause we'll have to cut it up an make our pattern out of what is there


----------



## 64SS

Try someone that makes saddles for horses, those ******* outposts stores should know someone. Or buy a bunch of baseball gloves! :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

go to a upholstery shop then, tell them what you want. they have more resources for fabric. if anything theyll have something that comes close. but honestly, king ranch interior is leather, youre going to spend some money but will be worth it when its done


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 18 2008, 06:50 PM~12467893
> *go to a upholstery shop then, tell them what you want. they have more resources for fabric. if anything theyll have something that comes close. but honestly, king ranch interior is leather, youre going to spend some money but will be worth it when its done
> *


thats the thing I share a building with a upholstery shop, and im friends with the other upholstery shop , the other shop did some king ranch seats in a bubble chevy and he had to get the material from ford


i dont mind payin for the material but i know the actual cost of leather an its no where near what they are tryin to get @ ford , about triple the price through them


----------



## GALLO 59

look up sms fabrics or hamptoncoach fabrics. theyll send you samples too. or go to a auto fabric shop and tell them you want leather that matches king ranch, theyll have it


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

thanks ill check em out


----------



## jaydigga

http://www.f150online.com/forums/king-ranc...leather-kr.html

Check that forum homie...

The guy that's providing the info is named King Ranch, so i think he might know a lil somethin'


----------



## chaddyb

King ranch leather is supposed to mimic saddle leather, I would check with someone who makes saddles, or a leather shop.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 19 2008, 08:19 PM~12478439
> *King ranch leather is supposed to mimic saddle leather, I would check with someone who makes saddles, or a leather shop.
> *


good call, an i live in the horse capital of the world so theres a bunch of sattle places around here :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by jaydigga_@Dec 19 2008, 01:48 PM~12475314
> *http://www.f150online.com/forums/king-ranc...leather-kr.html
> 
> Check that forum homie...
> 
> The guy that's providing the info is named King Ranch, so i think he might know a lil somethin'
> *


u sir , are the fucking man i got the number direct to get a whole hide high five!


----------



## gramma

king ranch leather fucks up and gets all grippy will mess up your clothes..


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Dec 19 2008, 11:48 PM~12480071
> *king ranch leather fucks up and gets all grippy will mess up your clothes..
> *


 i never had a problem in the old truck plus its not a daily just a weekend cruiser an show

as long as you take care of it an use the leather conditioner it last just fine, plus my bestfriend has a upholstrey shop so if it tears up i through it in the guter an go buy another


----------



## jaydigga

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 19 2008, 08:34 PM~12479057
> *u sir , are the fucking man i got the number direct to get a whole hide high five!
> *



Ain't nothin pimpin... 

Consider it payment for your dash removal writeup that i'm gonna be usin soon! :biggrin: 

All noobz ain't bad!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

u godda start sometime


i figure layitlow is here so everyone can help each other an learn some shit, if u ain't helpin out why be a part of it


----------



## colohickchick

I just found upholstery leather that is really close at www.kovifabrics.com and they will send you up to 5 free samples if you are not exactly sure which one to order. Thay are having a sale right now


----------

